# How many teeth does your chi have?



## flippedstars

I need to count for the other 3, but...Bryco has a whopping 26 adult teeth in his mouth  Was wondering, for those of you able to count, how many adult teeth yours have? They say adult dogs should have 42 teeth but I don't think this is true for chihuahua adults!


----------



## Brodysmom

I counted Brody's teeth and he has only 21!!! Dogs should have 42. What a rip off for him. Hmmmm... just underscores how important it is that we keep the teeth clean and intact. He sure can't afford to lose any!

Just took a pic .... You can see where he's missing the premolars on top and maybe the bottom too? He's also undershot! Obviously!


----------



## flippedstars

Oo u know what Tracey I need to re-count Bryco's too, he's lost the 2 pre-molars he had and who knows if something else came out too! 

I know chi's aren't bred to need their mouths for any strong/working purposes but teeth are still nice hehehe.


----------



## flippedstars

His teeth look the same as Oakley's now that she's had all the retained babies pulled


----------



## flippedstars

Brodysmom said:


> What a rip off for him.


Lmbo!:glasses3::glasses3:


----------



## 18453

Lotus has 20 but she's teething still that's not including 2 retained canines

Daisy has 24 :s I counted 5 times :s


----------



## Brodysmom

flippedstars said:


> Lmbo!:glasses3::glasses3:


He may not have very many teeth, but at least they are clean!!! LOL!


----------



## flippedstars

Before Oakley had her baby teeth out this is how much trouble she had chewing a simple soft jerky treat...makes me want to cry watching that video now!


----------



## flippedstars

Daisydoo said:


> Lotus has 20 but she's teething still that's not including 2 retained canines
> 
> Daisy has 24 :s I counted 5 times :s


Hmmmmm...now I can't wait to see how many teeth my others have, as I thought 24/26 was quite not enough!


----------



## 18453

Lottie teeth!! 









Doos teeth


----------



## Reese and Miley

Miley is none too pleased with me (or you Kristi!), I just pulled her out from under the covers on our bed to attempt a count. It looked like right around 30, but I wasnt able to get a definite number she kept licking my fingers trying to get me out of the back of her mouth lol. Im guessing shes higher than the other guys so far simply because her nose is much longer. 
She just burrowed back under the bed and let out a very loud grumble as she laid back down, what a grouch.


----------



## flippedstars

Ok I was in for a shock hehe! I guess B has grown some more teeth.

Bryco - 30 teeth. He SHOULD have 32 but he is missing 1 lower incisor and another is a baby and will not be in there for much longer. His muzzle is 4.25 around, and .75" long.

Oakley - 36 teeth. Her muzzle is 3.25" inches around, and .8" long.


Trigger - 37 teeth. His muzle is 5" around, and 1.25 " long.


Laurel - 32 teeth (2 adult teeth have been pulled so that means she had 34 up til the past 6 months), her muzzle is 5.5" around, and 2.25" long.

I am SHOCKED How many teeth Oakley has, as well as that Bryco indeed got in some new teeth???


----------



## 18453

I need a tape measure

Well where are daisys teeth then lol she's older than bryco maybe she's related to gummy over in Kansas brody ahaha (jokes Tracy)


----------



## flippedstars

Reese and Miley said:


> Miley is none too pleased with me (or you Kristi!), I just pulled her out from under the covers on our bed to attempt a count. It looked like right around 30, but I wasnt able to get a definite number she kept licking my fingers trying to get me out of the back of her mouth lol. Im guessing shes higher than the other guys so far simply because her nose is much longer.
> She just burrowed back under the bed and let out a very loud grumble as she laid back down, what a grouch.


Laurel deffo takes Miley on the long snout award hahaha. Hers is like as long as her head and her head is so flat, Miley still has some doming !

You'l'l have to let us know what you find out for the other 2 !


----------



## flippedstars

Are you guys sure you're counting all of them!? There are some vv. small ones at the back behind the big molar that is what you see I think?


----------



## Brodysmom

OMG, Brody is a gummy. That's so sad!! LOL!!!

Ok, dogs are supposed to have 42 teeth! And yes Kristi, there are supposed to be a couple teeth behind that big molar in the back. Brody doesn't have those either!!! Poor toothless guy!

Here's a couple charts that are good for visualizing normal canine dentition .....


----------



## flippedstars

Wow LOL I guess Brody is gummy then...its a good thing he has a mummy that makes sure the teeth he has are so good and clean! B didn't have those last molars in the way back last I counted, I was actually quite shocked to see them there! His mouth has been rotten the past 2 months no matter how much I brush/RMB and I guess that helps explain it. Hes too old to be teething...but I guess not!


----------



## Zippy

Zippy has lost a lot of teeth somewhere along the line. He doesn't much like for us to look into his mouth but my best guess is that he's got about 10-15 left.


----------



## TheJewelKitten

Taco would *never* let me count his..


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Ninja= I think 30??? he kept fricken moving hahaha and he chomped on my finger by accident

Baby= 28 I think

Prada I cant even attempt she wont sit still she thinks im trying to brush her teeth hahaha


----------



## 18453

TheJewelKitten said:


> Taco would *never* let me count his..



Taco is a pup right?? Actually that doesn't matter

If you spend time each day checking him over everywhere start by touching his mouth then lifting lips up then pulling cheeks out over time he will!' also you should brush his teeth and/or use one of those sprays to help get rid of plaque or you'll be spending a lot on denials yearly and he'll be put under for it!! Also if he gets anything stuk in his mouth or has something he shouldn't you can get it out! So yeah little buts at a time and you'll be able to get in there no prob.


----------

